# A python tried to kill my sun: mother



## Fuscus (Jan 1, 2012)

Gotta love the typo in the headline 
This is a longer, more detailed version of what has already been posted before. It includes a happy ending
A python tried to kill my sun: mother


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 1, 2012)

awww that ending is so much better!


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 1, 2012)

Haha "bye bye bitey"classic.Good to hear the neighbors didn't feel the need to use a shovel to bring it under control


----------



## Colin (Jan 2, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> It includes a happy ending



gotta love those happy endings


----------



## woody101 (Jan 2, 2012)

nice ending shame they didnt get a pick of the snake for the new article


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 2, 2012)

Colin said:


> gotta love those happy endings


Especially when they're free


----------



## Khagan (Jan 2, 2012)

Our pythons will blot out the sun!


----------

